# beginning hydro



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

is there anyone that has a SIMPLE explanation of hyrdro growing.
alot of new growers i see on here are trying it and its working well for them. with less problems i see.
i just would like a good solid explanation on how to make a hydro setup. and what to do. what the whole things about.
i want to do the one with clay pebbles
too stoned honestly
a link would be good too
thanks


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

hempy buckets :hubba:

I've had success with them anyways... very, very easy. I hear they are a nice transition from soil. However they aren't really considered hydro, but rather passive hydro because you do the actual watering... but it is worth it!

Hempy Bucket:
1) Get a bucket... whatever size works for you. I use 2 gallon.
2) Drill a single hole ~2" up from the bottom of the bucket
3) Fill the bucket with clay pebbles
4) Place seedling in the bucket
5) Water plant until water comes out of the hole
6) Enjoy and watch that baby grow

FYI, you can take a look at my hempy buckets if you click on the journal in my sig

That's my 2 cents


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

okay got a link to making it?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> okay got a link to making it?



I'm sure I can find some:

Here is a website that shows what the actual hempy dude said:
hxxp://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/66392-passive-hydro.html

And here are some others just for a good read, I hope it's okay to post them all:
hxxp://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/13477-hempy-buckets.html
hxxp://www.greenpassion.org/f20/hempy-bucket-method-3010/
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=22270&postcount=1

And this is the "hempy collective thread" EVERYTHING you want to know lol 100+ pages
hxxp://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html

Sorry for all the links... I read too much crap ....

Oh and I'm really not saying this is the best way I'm just saying it works well and it's really simple.
It is what I started out on and the only way I have used....... so I'm pretty biased. A lot of people here will say DWC


----------



## scatking (Mar 14, 2009)

hxxp://www.alternative-innovation.com/index.html
Check this site out - simple explanations and the "system plans" show some good starting points for basic setups.  Once you get the hang of hydro you will love it.  Personally I prefer coco instead of clay, but to each their own.
Check it out.:farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *thedonofchronic*...heres a link 4U  I like these..Im mostley soil but do have a DWC  and this Bucket working..good luck

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2009)

The absolutely easiest set up is a DWC.  You need a reservoir, net pots, hydrotron, an air pump and an air stone.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 15, 2009)

I just build mine for about $30-$35 with hydroton and net pots. If you need help pm me and I will try to help you out.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks for all your help guys
i appreciate it alot.
so many links haha ill be sure to read them.

i want to try these hempy buckets.
so can i get vermiculite from my hydro store? perlite i believe ive seen.
so how do you know when the water in the bottom of the bucket needs watering


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i want to try these hempy buckets.
> so can i get vermiculite from my hydro store? perlite i believe ive seen.
> so how do you know when the water in the bottom of the bucket needs watering



hey don, yeah they should carry the vermiculite- if they don't i'm sure they can order some for you. our local kroegers or ace hardware carries perlite and vermiculite for a good price. you might just check around town at some stores- i usually always find some cool stuff this way. oh and you don't have to use those mediums, i am using hydroton right now and it is working fine. lot's of people have had success with 100% perlite as well.

well growth at first is a little slow (which to me is expected), (But this can be prevented a little by using plants with already formed roots like clones or transplants) so the first few weeks you are going to have to water a little everyday but once the roots reach the 2" reservoir you created in the bottom of the bucket the plants take off and then you will only have to water once every couple days or until the reservoir is near empty

and to finally answer your question, with gained experience you will know by lifting the bucket up and seeing how heavy it is. dry weight compared to full reservoir weight. the other way is to pour more water/nutrients into the bucket and wait for a little run off to show. you will get reallly good at this so you can fill them with little to no runoff, i just go slow ha


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

oh and here are a few pictures of mine just to give you an idea of what i have

bucket with a hole in it, let me know if you have any other questions i will be happy to help you along where i can

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=103469&d=1236625838

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=103470&d=1236625838

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=103471&d=1236625838


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks alot.
whats hydrotron
and the clay pebble medium

i was thinking on trying the one with vemiculite
and perlite.
seems easiest?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> thanks alot.
> whats hydrotron
> and the clay pebble medium
> 
> ...




This explains it better than I can:

"Derived from a renewable and plentiful source (clay), Hydroton is considered an ecologically sustainable growing medium. The clay is formed into pellets and fired in rotary kilns at 1200°C. This causes the clay to expand, like popcorn, and become porous.

Hydroton hydroponic growing media is light in weight, does not compact and is completely reusable - it can be cleaned and sterilised after use. They are also inert, pH neutral and do not contain any nutrients. The pellets drain freely and do not hold any excessive water, which is why they provide good oxygen levels around the root and why they are particularly suitable for flood and drain systems.

In drip irrigation systems the pellets can be mixed with a medium with better capillary action so the feed is dissipated broadly through to prevent salt build-up.

Hydroton hydroponic growing media is a substitute for normal plant-soil and is mainly used in hydroculture / hydroponic systems as well as for decoration."

hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/site/hydroton-grow-media.html

I got a 50L bag for ~$30 at the hydro store, best part is it is completely reusable after cleaning!

And the medium is really just up to you, the first grows I did were using perlite and vermiculite and they turned out good, now I am trying hydroton to compare the results.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

:rofl:  they dont come in a small bag:giggle:  I set up a DWC  and went to hydro store  asked for a bag..i said ..is that the smallest bag ..lol..I supose the way *GG* does his/her buckets the bag is great...and the Hydroton clay pebbles..( I call coco puffs:rofl  would support the play much better the straigh perlite..anyway  just my .02


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  they dont come in a small bag:giggle:  I set up a DWC  and went to hydro store  asked for a bag..i said ..is that the smallest bag ..lol..I supose the way *GG* does his/her buckets the bag is great...and the Hydroton clay pebbles..( I call coco puffs:rofl  would support the play much better the straigh perlite..anyway  just my .02



hahah yeah when I went to the hydro store to look around at the mediums I saw the bag of hydroton and was just like.. wow, that is a really big bag lol. But yeah with these 2 gallon buckets I'm using it actually worked out real well, not much left over- just enough for some clones, etc.

I can see how if might be too much for a DWC though lmao, I never thought of that.

Ohh and I'm real glad you mentioned that the hydroton would provide more support! I meant to mention this earlier. When I used 100% perlite for my first grow I did think that it was too light and didn't support the plant very well. When they got 2-3 ft tall the perlite just didn't hold them up well at all, but the plants did grow very well in it still.

Overall, I am more happy with the hydroton so far. I do wish it had a little more wicking capability- maybe a perlite/hydroton mixture

One of the best factors about the hydroton though is the re-usability I would say. The perlite I used turned all green and gross by the end of the grow and I didn't want to re-use it. So hydroton could be a $$ save too, which is something I look for


----------



## Real78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Make sure you do a lot of reading and google DWC you will find a lot of DIY links. I will be building a new set up for my brother in about a month as he is getting into it as well.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

i got a few different buckets, i got some vermiculite and perlite.
and im going to get a pack of good seeds from the store tomorrow.
so is mixing only perlite and verm. going to be enough for the plant?
and it must take a long time for the roots to reach all the way down right?


----------

